# tried some new things with Venison this year



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I tried something new this year with the two deer we got
I cut a bunch of thin strips for Fajitas , I like a good fajita and thought why not venison 

we had them for dinner tonight and they came out great 

slices are about 1/4 to 3/8 inch thick about 6 inches long and 3/4 to an inch wide 

start the onions and peppers in the hot skillet with a bit of oil , then add the strips they cook fast 

I cut a bunch for jerky also the kids love jerky this isn't new 

the other thing I did different this year was when I was all done cutting and grinding I had a about a 7 quart bowl of trim , fat , silver skin , and such. 
I ran that through the grinder and added a bunch of carrots and a few pounds of potatoes just quartered up the taters and fed them right through the grinder I put all this in a 22 quart pot added some water and made about 18 quarts of dog food , the dogs love it , I canned up 14 quarts and put the rest in the fridge for immediate used


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I can no longer have Jerky or Summer Sausage and Silver Skin stops my Grinder up but can just Can all the scrap up for the Dogs.

big rockpile


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I ground up the tough parts and mixed it half and half with ground pork. Made bratwurst with some. I still have several pounds of ground meat so going to try venison burgers and make a pot of venison chili.

I have had roasts and steaks, yum. Still have a bunch in the freezer. Made up a venison stew in the crock pot that is excellent. 

I have not been deer hunting for long. The other deer I shot were older and didn't taste as good as the one I got this year. From now on I'm going for the young ones.


----------



## Susan4 (Feb 24, 2005)

Love the dog food idea! I have trouble too with the silverflesh clogging the grinder, what's the solution? My oddball things with venison are apple and onion stuffed roasted heart and I make braunschweiger out of the liver. And I'm not otherwise an organ meat person.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

big rockpile said:


> I can no longer have Jerky or Summer Sausage and Silver Skin stops my Grinder up but can just Can all the scrap up for the Dogs.
> 
> big rockpile


Why? The salt.

I use a little red pepper flakes and smoke our jerky, no salt, just a little Mrs. Dash and course ground black pepper. Anyone make mince meat? Love pies and tarts....James


----------



## rininger85 (Feb 29, 2016)

haven't tried fajitas but I'm to the point where I don't like reheating leftover venison anymore... just gets too dried out (probably just need to stop tossing it in the microwave to reheat...but anyhow...) my wife likes to cut it in to thin strips like you would for fajitas then makes quasadillas out of it... add some cheese and some jalapeno chips and a dash of franks hot sauce... good stuff!


----------



## rininger85 (Feb 29, 2016)

Nimrod said:


> I ground up the tough parts and mixed it half and half with ground pork. Made bratwurst with some. I still have several pounds of ground meat so going to try venison burgers and make a pot of venison chili.
> 
> I have had roasts and steaks, yum. Still have a bunch in the freezer. Made up a venison stew in the crock pot that is excellent.
> 
> I have not been deer hunting for long. The other deer I shot were older and didn't taste as good as the one I got this year. From now on I'm going for the young ones.


Venison burgers don't turn out very good if you don't add something with higher fat content to help hold it together. I highly recommend bacon! My wife cooked up some bacon and broke it in to bits then mixed it in with venison burger and that turned out amazing!


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Finishing up butchering one today.
Fajita strips sound good. Could use the same cuts in a stew as well, or make Italian beef type sandwiches.

Here is a recipe for some killer burgers:

2# ground venison.
1 sleeve saltine crackers crushed to powder.
2 eggs
1/4 - 1/2 cup of your favorite bar-b-q sauce
1 cup blue cheese crumbles (other if you don't like blue)
Salt, pepper and spices as you prefer

Mix all the above together and make nice big fat burgers.
Wrap a slice of bacon around outside edge of each burger and toothpick in place.
Cook on a good hot grill and coat it with a little oil before hand to help minimize burgers sticking.
Cook them hot, fast and flip once, about 7 minutes per side max. Too much handling and they will fall apart.

I've not found anyone that doesn't like these, including some that turn up their nose at venison.


----------



## HappySevenFarm (Jan 21, 2013)

Fishindude.....that burger recipe sounds good. Think I'll try it. 

Anyone have a recipe for liver and onions?


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

I always take the time to trim all the silver skin off...it takes longer, but it's my high quality meat. I go to the butcher and buy kidney beef fat from the hanging quarters....it is added to the venzen before grinding to give the lean meat enough fat to cook well and hold together....venzen is the only red meat we eat here.... Tke the time to do it right and will be your favorite meat too. I use a 1hp grinder from cabelas...it is decades old, and only requires new cutting blades every 5 years or so....we grind a couple 100lbs every season....at $4 a lb in the grocery for crappy greasy beef, it's worth all the effort one puts into it.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I take the time to trim all the silver skin off for the meat we eat also. but the dogs don't mind I give it to them.

but the trick to getting silver skin through the grinder is a bigger grinder I run a 3/4 HP commercial LEM big bite #12 if you had the hole deer ready to go in meat lugs cut to strips and chip frozen it would take at most 10 minutes to grind the whole deers worth of meat figure that at around 60 pounds the manual says 6-10 pounds a minute and it seems to be right in that range , I actually run it with the foot pedal control and hold the quart ziplock bags up fill them with about 1.5 pounds of meat then stop and grab the next bag.

I have the tube to shoot meat into the tube bags but I never seem to be able to find them in stock anywhere near deer season and quart freezer bags seem to work ok 


My wife commented yesterday that the dog that eats the canned venison hasn't had the room clearing gas since she went on the venison food about 3 weeks ago. this is a 5 pound dog so room clearing gas while she was sitting on your lap was a bit much. she also really likes it and a quart lasts me about 4 days as she doesn't eat much.

it takes some work to make but she was eating 2 dollar a can 14 oz cans one every 2 days at a cost of about 7 dollars a week so around 30 dollars a month as much as the much larger dog who eats dry at a pound a day. but the little dog won't touch dry.

I am keeping my eye out for some good road kill and make a full deers worth should be a year supply the mix is roughly 15 pounds meat to 5 pounds potatoes to a pound of carrots


----------

